# 24



## mac1 (Dec 13, 2002)

*24 - Any fans out there?*

Does anyone here follow 24? All the reviewers are being heavily critical of series 2, I have watched up to 2x06 and it is amazing. Anyone who saw the first series and has doubts about the second should watch it, so far it is as good if not better. Now I better shut up before I spoil any plot points on anyone.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

Never watched "24", but I remember after "Lost Boys" keeping an eye out for anything with Kiefer Sutherland in. Only film I remember from that is one called "Promised Land", though. 

I have a funny feeling that in a couple of years, maybe, I'll end up watching an episode of "24" and then chasing down all the other episodes.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

I assume being the system administrator you have a high spped connection of some description, If so download episode 1x01 from Kazaa, after watching it (and a few more perhaps), I am sure you will be hooked.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

sorry, I should also add that you absolutely must see it from the start to appreciate it, it is perhaps the only TV show I can think of where you absolutely need to see every episode in order without exception, download it and I'm sure you will understand why.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

I'm afraid I only have a 56k . I'll have to wait till I move into a BT line area before I go for broadband - I'm in Hull, which is allowed to be monopolised by a company which allows it's servers to be continually overloaded. Boo!

As for 24 - I'm sure I'm going to keep an eye open for it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## mac1 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

i know your not online now, but on the offchance that you read this in the next few minutes the 1st episode of 24 is on BBC Choice now, followed by the 2nd Episode. It is possible that they are going to play them all in order over the next few weeks on BBC Choice. IF so, you know what needs doing.
Later.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

Alas, I do not have either digital or satellite. Not yet.


----------



## mac1 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

Have you been following series 2 - its just started on BBC. Might be hard to follow without series 1 though!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

I nearly did watch the first series two episode - I saw it announced for BBC2, then the ad stated you could turn over after to BBC3 to watch part 2. My reading was that only one episode would be on BBC2, with the rest being on BBC3. I've since been told that's wrong, so I may just hire the DVD and try to catch up.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

Please tell me someone is watching it. I have now seen up to episode 2x15, the three week wait for episode 2x16 is killing me. 2x15 had just about the biggest cliffhanger ever. I won't spoil anything for anyone, thats if anyone is even following it. Surely there must be someone. If not just start watching on Sunday nights, don't worry about catching up (although that would be better), you cannot afford to miss series 2, so far it has been absolutely incredible. And the BBC is only up to about episode 2x04. Those of you in the UK have practically the entire series ahead of you, you can't afford to miss it.
                "Trust Me" [Arnie in T2]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

I'm going to start another site promo soon, so hopefully we'll get some more people active who can make comment. 

Myself - hardly watch TV now, especially since I went online. ;D


----------



## FutureXec (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re:24 - Any fans out there?*

I didn't watch a single episode of 24 when it aired but I purchased the DVD set when it was released.  While I was quit thrilled with it at first, to me it became hard for me to continue to believe particular occurances...at certain times I would say to myself "You have to be kidding me".  I know that it details the life of a counter-terrorism agent so of course what happens is a lot more extreme then the average Joe's life but still, certain parts aggravated me.  I don't want to detail anything specific because I don't want to give anything away 

I haven't followed the 2nd season on TV because I started watching the 1st on DVD around when the 2nd started ( I believe )...when the 2nd is released on DVD, I'm pretty sure I'll pick it up.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Apr 24, 2003)

I LOVE this show! Is anyone else as nutty as I am about it?
I recently watched series 1 on DVD and now series 2 is being shown on BBC2 and BBC3. It is so gripping and thrilling to watch. And the twists!! Sunday's ep on BBC3 was amazing! 
So any fellow fans?


----------



## gr8scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I have some friends that LOVE this show. They have similar tastes to mine, so I should watch it. They keep telling me to rent the first season on DVD.

I've never seen it, but I probably will soon.


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 24, 2003)

its a great show, i try to watch it when ever i can, but its on at the same time as Smallville so rarely get to see it:rolly2:


----------



## gr8scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Ya, the Smallville conflict is a tough one. I think I might start recording 24 when I watch smallville.


----------



## pamie (Apr 24, 2003)

I never watched the first season...but Im getting into the second season on BBC 2 right now!


----------



## timdgreat (Apr 26, 2003)

i didnt like the first season that much either, but the seconed one is doing great:rolly2:


----------



## sweetbabe (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and my bf always watch it, never miss it...its fab!!!!! Cant wait to see it tonight  Didnt see the first series though  but were gonna try and download it


----------



## Krystal (Apr 27, 2003)

Love it! Never miss it. Get hooked since Season 1 specially because I always have admire Keifer Sutherland acting and the series totally got me since day one. Season 2 is awesome. 

Krystal :circle:


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2003)

i missed the first little bit of the first season (which i've now seen), but once i started watching it i was hooked.  the writing, the action, the style, and the suprises kept me watching (it didn't hurt that kiefer sutherland was in it either :naughty: )  i kept trying to get my dad to watch, and all through the S1 he wouldn't because he missed more than half already.  when S2 started i practically forced him to watch the show.  he called me right afterwards....



Spoiler



he told me he was getting really bored and only kept watching it cause i told him to.  he said he was just about to turn the channel when out of the blue jack pulls out a gun and shoots that child molester guy.  then he asked for a chainsaw...



i only used that cause i'm not sure who all hasn't seen season 2


----------



## Krystal (Sep 17, 2003)

Did anyone know when Season 3 begins?
I'm really missing my 24 excitement.  

Krystal


----------



## timdgreat (Sep 20, 2003)

i loved season 2, very well done, i think that season 3 is coming out in like a week or so(at least in the us):rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 21, 2003)

no such luck, season 3 doesn't come until october


----------



## Krystal (Sep 21, 2003)

Do you know the specific date? 

Krystal


----------



## iKwak (Sep 30, 2003)

24, the series on Fox (or was it HBO), is it real that good? Or just a hype?


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 3, 2003)

iKwak said:
			
		

> 24, the series on Fox (or was it HBO), is it real that good? Or just a hype?


I haven't seen it so I have no idea.  However it is one of the first successful shows to have a unique timeline like that so it must be good at some level...it just isn't my type of show.

I just heard on the radio this morning how everyone is lamenting the fact that there are no good new shows.  Maybe they'll take the cue and bring back some shows that were cancelled too early.  They just don't give new shows the time it takes to grow a following these days.  Several shows I've seen come and go without even a full season of shows.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 4, 2003)

It is the most intense, and quite probably the best TV show currently running. Season one was intense, complex and unpredictable. All the fans were worried that it would be dumbed down for season two, but if anything it was as good as the first series. The first episode of season three is due to air on October 29th, once again eveyone has their worries it wont live up to the first two seasons, but I am sure all those doubts will be quashed as soon as it airs. One thing I will say is that to enjoy the show, you have to watch it knowing nothing of the story, and you need to see every episode from the start, in order without missing a single one. Because of the complexity of the story archs, seeing even a glimpse of an episode out of order could for, example, tell you that a character you believed to be dead was still alive. If you have 48 hours to spare before the end of the month (_I wish I did_) catch up and watch season three, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 8, 2003)

premieres 10/28/03 @9/8 C

if you want to watch the lengthened preview it's here:

http://www.fox.com/24sweepstakes/preview_hi.htm


----------



## timdgreat (Oct 9, 2003)

well its getting closer:rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 9, 2003)

not fast enough.......i'm impatient:evil:


----------



## Krystal (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh thanks Tokiogirl.  Is definitely closer but I agree with Tokiogirl not fast enough. 

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 14, 2003)

also.....well, i'll put it in spoilers....



Spoiler



from what i've seen i think it's supposed to be 3 years into the future, the president didn't die last year, but he is sick.  jack's back in charge.  also i think kate is back this year.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 15, 2003)

Interesting!  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 15, 2003)

i know, they keep showing previews on fox, and it's making me antsy (sp?)


----------



## x-girl1564 (Oct 25, 2003)

i am a really big fan of the show and as the poll says i never miss it! Jack and Tony are my favourites!


----------



## iKwak (Oct 29, 2003)

29th is not that far. Maybe I should start watching season one now.  Heh.


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 29, 2003)

woohoo!  ok, the premiere last night was awesome!!!!!!!  thanks to major fincancial participation through Ford, it was presented comercial free.  a whole entire hour of 24!  so i don't really get to into this yet, did anyone else see it yet?


----------



## mac1 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just saw 3x01! Amazing, any doubts I had about the third season have just been erased. Did anyone else catch the ep?


----------



## Krystal (Nov 8, 2003)

Not only the premiere was awesome, the second hour(next episode) was too. I'm really hook again. This series is just awesome. 



Spoiler



And what of Jack's addition? That is really scary.  I also love all the situation with the relationship of Chase and Kim. And it was so cool to see that Tony and Michelle are married.



I have now my 24 Season 1 and Season 2 dvds so I'm gonna catch on some episodes I miss from the other seasons.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 15, 2004)

ditto to your spoiler.  sorry it took me so long to get back here, but i have had to record all the episodes after 3 and just haven't gotten around to watching them yet.  but that's my goal for this weekend to get caught up


----------



## Krystal (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't worry, I really love how they can keep the action season after season. This season is really awesome.  

Krystal


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 20, 2004)

hey krystal, what is your avvy of?  i can't quite place it.....


----------



## Shiola (Jan 23, 2004)

24 is just the best.

 I missed them all TV but got them out on DVD, in order starting from Series 1 and just went through the first 2 series.  I had to miss out on Series 3 on TV, so now I'm waiting for them to come out on DVD.

 The only annoying thing is that Kim never seems to run at the right moments


----------



## Krystal (Jan 31, 2004)

Is a pic of the actor Peter Stebbings as "Markus" in Jeremiah.   

Hey! Did they show "24" this past week? I check one day and they haven't it scheduled and the week after that I forget to see it.   I always missed one or two episodes that way in the other seasons. That is why I buy the dvds, to see the ones I missed.  

Krystal :rain:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 12, 2004)

i think it did, i'm not sure, my cable's been out for about 2 1/2 weeks so i've been having my dad record them all for me till i can get home and pick them up


----------



## mac1 (Feb 23, 2004)

MY GOD! Did anyone see episode 3x14? The end of it! WOW!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay, the next big break of free time I get I'm going to consider hiring them all out and watching them all together.


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2004)

I didn't see Seasons 1 & 2, but I'm hooked on Season 3 so I'll have to get hold of them. :wave:


----------



## mac1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Okay, the next big break of free time I get I'm going to consider hiring them all out and watching them all together.


Wow! 48 hours of TV all together! Thats a lot like camping, "In Tents".


----------



## Krystal (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *I didn't see Seasons 1 & 2, but I'm hooked on Season 3 so I'll have to get hold of them. :wave: *



Definitely you have to get them Dave, is worth the money. Every season have their own focus and I can't say they have lost my attention in any of the stories since the series begin. Every season was awesome.

Well, again I haven't found any "24" this past week. I'm really missed something or they have gone in hiatus and I don't know it. I would have to get info on the internet because I'm really lost.
So if you know something Tokiogirl let me know.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Jul 25, 2004)

Season finished Thursday  withdrawl symptoms showing already



Spoiler



Poor Chase!! Can't believe Jack had to chop his arm off!! So yuck, but at least he didn't die I suppose. And poor Tony, didn't seem fair getting arrested after what Jack has got away with. Good to see Jack break down at the end, seems possibly human now, though no one could survive all that - Season One, family kidnapped, wife shot dead by ex girlfriend, faces death alot Season Two - daughter becomes a nanny and works for a nutter who kills his wife, Jacks' ex turns up again to be the baddy, sort of gets involved with a girl whose sister is a suicidal terroist, faces death some more Season Three - things get bad, daughter has new career, as top computer whizz for CTU, best buddy the president is ill and under threat, addicted to heroin, partner is dating daughter, protective daddy role comes out, faces death quite alot more including playing russain roulette with a gun, blah blah blah, and then Jack saves the day!!   I love him really but he just has to be super human really doens't he?


----------



## Krystal (Jul 25, 2004)

I hear you, I'm too already have withdrawl symptoms. The Season Finale was just pure adrenaline. I just love it.  Makes me wants to see with what they will come next Season.  



Spoiler



Definitely poor Chase, when all that thing was happening I was thinking, they're going to kill Chase and the only thing I could think is please don't kill him.   It was very sad but at least his alive, and Kim will not be alone, she really have bad luck with her love interests. Although I imagine that will be the end of Chase's career.  All the situation with Tony and Palmer is really interesting, I hope we see more about it in the next season. I agree that is good to see how all this have his toll in Jack, after all as you say he's human.



Krystal


----------



## sweetbabe (Jan 22, 2005)

So Season 4 is here..and well I'm kinda disappointed with it  I miss the charactors from season 3, just doesnt have the same atmosphere for me...Jacks fab as usually and makes it worth watching. Of course the story line is looking good but I just want my fave charactors back lol 

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## imported_space monkey (Jan 22, 2005)

where are you watching it sweetbabe? its not started on sky one yet has it? looking forward to it at the moment, depends who is gonna be in it though


----------



## Krystal (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetbabe _
> *So Season 4 is here..and well I'm kinda disappointed with it  I miss the charactors from season 3, just doesnt have the same atmosphere for me...Jacks fab as usually and makes it worth watching. Of course the story line is looking good but I just want my fave charactors back lol
> *



I agree with you, I'm a little dissapointed because they practically bring new characters and lost most of the characters. Although I read somewhere else that some of the old characters will come as the story progress. But it was a shock to see so many new characters. Some times when one sees a series is a shock to see someone go but to see multiple characters go is just a mayor shock.   I have to say that what maintain my interest after that shock is as always the story. So I'm looking forward to see how this new story developed in the season.  

Krystal


----------



## Sinistra (Jan 26, 2005)

i tried to follow it when it was on tv but without much luck...it was usually on too late for me!

Work have the boxsets for Â£25 on special offer....so i was wondering if it would be worth it?


----------



## Krystal (Jan 29, 2005)

I think is worth it. I have the box set of Season 1 and Season 2 and I love it. And have Season 3 on my list of things to get. I buy Season 1 because I miss two episodes and since they didn't repeat it I definitely wanted to see it completely. And after that I just have to get Season 2. 

And that price is really good.  

Krystal


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 5, 2005)

we have season 3 for Â£24.99 too lol *shameless plug*


Hopefully they will still be cheap on friday when i get paid cause i definitely want 'em now!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 6, 2005)

Cool! Definitely good prices. When you get it enjoy the ride because it is very intense.

Krystal


----------



## khatab (Mar 5, 2005)

24 is perhaps the greatest TV series I can remember watching in recent years. 

Nothing else comes close. Yes there are other good shows but none make me anticipate the following episode as much as 24. Then again 24 is written specifically for this effect and formula; and thus other shows that are single episode orientated without season long stories cannot be detracted from not following the same formula.

Anyway, its greatest asset has to be the character Jack.
Finally an anti-hero who does all the dirty work with elastic morals and does what needs to be done to get the job done, cutting peoples heads off, killing his bosses boss, taking heroin.. Plus he always hooks up with pretty women, (esp Sarah Wynter )

What guy wouldn't want to be Jack Bauer? He  has a fantastic job (major Kudos points amongst your peers) and he doesn't have to a nice guy as all those fake Hollywood Hero's all ways are..


----------

